# Cheapest GPU



## HiTLR (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey! everybody i just want a cheap gpu for games and i am not a hardcore gamer, so
I just want to play games in low to mid settings. Can anybody suggest me a cheap gpu with which i can play latest games like cod mw3, battlefield 3, Gta 4?
and again just to play in low to mid settings.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ Whats your max Budget ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2013)

I had an 8400gs that ran battlefield 3 at 800x600 at everything low/off and 2xaa and gave 20 fps


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 27, 2013)

Nvidia GT 210 is the cheapest in the market,my friend has it plays @1024x768 lowest setting.
Or opt for a used one.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 27, 2013)

I've an 5450 1gb (1.9k-2k). You can play Crysis1,MW3 (every CoD games except BO2~i've not tested it yet),MoH,Dirt2,Blur,Battlefield Bad Company 2 and many more on it..Played at 1024x768 resolution.BTW tell us your budget.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 27, 2013)

See if you can find a 4670. I bought one 2 years ago for 3200, so should be much cheaper now, although availability will be an issue.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 27, 2013)

HD 5570 1GB DDR3 is the cheapest gaming card one should get these days. Anything below it, wont rally help you in playing latest and upcoming games.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2013)

Under rs 3000 - hd 6450, Under 3500 - hd 5570.


----------



## HiTLR (Jan 27, 2013)

my overall budget is Rs:. 5500. but in my pc i got only 250 W PSU, so i need to buy a good Psu also so remaining money will go for my GPU, i am considering 3000 for PSU and 2500 For GPU


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2013)

if you are running your pc till now fine with a 250w psu then you don't need a rs.3000 psu now.6670 or below ati cards don't need dedicated/separate power input(just plug the card in pci-e x16 slot) so even a local rs.700-800 psu from umax should do the job fine assuming a processor no above than core i3 or amd athlon/phenom dual core/quad core with no overclocking.if you want cheapest decent brand then look for 400W FSP saga II for ~1800.


----------



## rst (Feb 16, 2013)

cheapest and best card is 5670 ddr5
you can play all available games in low-mid configuration
use remaing money in psu

Go for any 400 or 450 w psu
check +12V (it should be atleast 18W)

don't go for 6670 ddr3 as it is expensive and has low performance as compare to 5670 ddr5

If possible go for 7750 ddr5
amd 7750 ddr5 is the best card which require low psu i.e 400w (although in flipkart it is 450 w) 
 Its price is continously increasing in flipkart (from 6660 to 7247)
 you can also go for gigabyte 7750 for rs 6660,GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI GRAPHIC CARD
Try to get this card in local market around 6.2 to 6.5k

your best options :- 5670 ddr5 or 6670 ddr5 or 7750 ddr5
there is 1k difference among them


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 16, 2013)

best is get hd 6670 ddr5 at rs 5400 + local psu from vip,umax or zebronics.it should be 400w and 18a on +12 rail.

i suggest get vip 400r plus psu at rs 600.it has 20a on +12v rail so 280w output


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2013)

There is also an UMAX 700W PSU which offers around 23A in the 12V rail, priced around 0.7K. It also offers slightly better build quality and a good 120mm Fan. My friend is using it with his FX-8120 (at stock speed) and HD 6670 GDDR5 for couple of months now without any issues.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> There is also an UMAX 700W PSU which offers around 23A in the 12V rail, priced around 0.7K. It also offers slightly better build quality and a good 120mm Fan. My friend is using it with his FX-8120 (at stock speed) and HD 6670 GDDR5 for couple of months now without any issues.



cheap psu is handling a buldozer with 6670  !


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> There is also an UMAX 700W PSU which offers around 23A in the 12V rail, priced around 0.7K. It also offers slightly better build quality and a good 120mm Fan. My friend is using it with his FX-8120 (at stock speed) and HD 6670 GDDR5 for couple of months now without any issues.



Thei website doesnt have any 700W PSU. 
There is a 600W PSU with 120mm fan. Might be this is it: UMAX livewire smps 600


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2013)

Just buy the 690, may not be in a budget but you ca play minecraft on fancy with 18-20 fps for sure


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2013)

*www.umaxindia.in/images/gallery-livewire-smps-600-1.png


----------



## logout20 (Feb 17, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/169481-need-urgent-graphics-card-under-5k.html


check that thread


----------

